# braucht man nun einen Fischereischein in Frankreich?



## tim50510 (15. September 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Braucht man nun einen Fischereischein in Frankreich oder nicht?
Ich habe nämlich noch keinen, weil mir wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag erwähnt, bisher die Zeit gefehlt hat!
Ich war zwar schon ein paar mal in Frankreich/Elsass zum fischen aber habe mir dort immer nur eine Tageskarte geholt!
Reicht diese alleine aus , oder braucht es mehr um dort zu angeln?

MkG Tim


----------



## Fitti (15. September 2007)

*AW: braucht man nun einen Fischereischein in Frankreich?*

Also ich wohne seit Januar in Frankreich und habe eine "Carte dídentite halieutique" und eine "Carte de Peche 2007", mir scheint die erste Karte der Fischereischein zu sein... und die erste Karte die Jahreskarte, aber mehr kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. September 2007)

*AW: braucht man nun einen Fischereischein in Frankreich?*

Wenn du regelmaessig in F angeln gehst,  brauchst du eine Carte de Peche und - je nachdem was fuer Gewaesser du beangeln willst - verschiedene Marken, die dort eingeklebt werden.

Habe es vorher schon mal geposted, ich lebe in Paris, hier ist es wie folgt:

- Carte de Peche inkl. Basismarke fuer die Marne und Seine ca. 65EUR p.a.
dann gibt es weitere Marken:
1. Seen im Bois de Bologne (grosser Stadtpark mit verschiedenen Seen fuer Karpfen, Blackbass etc.) ca. 25Eur p.a.
2. Nachtangeln auf Karpfen ca. 25 EUR
3. Dann gibt es noch eine Marke eines Zusammenschlusses zahlreicher Vereine mit der man in zahlreichen weiteren Verwaltungsbezirken angeln darf.

Es gibt darueber auch Tageskarten und und 14-Tages-Karten fuer Touristen. da brauchst du sowiet ich weiss nichts weiter, du kannst einfach damit angeln. Die Carte de Peche wird meines wissens nur fuer Jahreskarten ausgestellt, dann mit Photo.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. September 2007)

*AW: braucht man nun einen Fischereischein in Frankreich?*

Ach ja, den Fischereischein kauft man hier einfach, es gibt keine Pruefung wie in D oder so...


----------



## tim50510 (16. September 2007)

*AW: braucht man nun einen Fischereischein in Frankreich?*

Moinsen!!!!

Männer vielen Dank!Schönen Tag noch und Petri Heil!!


----------

